# Won't accept password



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like their might be an encryption mismatch? Firewall problem on the forum server end? Some systems look at the ID for the actual machine as part of a security match.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

that's what I was wondering if it's a server problem. Forum owner doesn't think so. I turned off my firewall and it didn't help.
I hate not being able to use my new laptop. It's 8gb 1TB.
The old one was slow.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What happens if you use another browser?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you can get in with one machine but not the others, the forum password scheme must be looking for some schema you cannot provide correctly. The problem would seem to be on their end or, as suggested, part of the deal is your actually machine identifier.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have tried IE9, chrome and Firefox on 3 different computers. 2 with W7 and one with XP. But I can still log in on my old one running Vista with IE9.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most likely a cookie or certificate that the other machine is holding on to, and the site is using that to identify the machine to the user, for authenticating. You could try a export of the cookies and certificates, then import to the new machine to see what happens.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, I'll pass this on to the owners.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Not a cookie. Still working on it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't know what happened, all of a sudden I can log in using Firefox. Still can't using IE. But at least I can access.


----------



## jsc1222 (Jul 17, 2012)

*jc*

i don't know if this will work or not but if its a problem of not seeing the right computer. get a new email address and reregister using another user name with the new email and see if this works . at least you'll know if thats the problem .


----------



## AlfredBailey (Oct 8, 2012)

I think there must some problem with IE , By the way which version are you using. Try clearing all cookies and recent history. Still if you are not able to do that than update it with latest version.


----------

